# Rechner braucht lange nach Systemstart...



## Keeny (18. Juni 2003)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Wenn mein Rechner hochgefahren ist und er sich anmeldet, dann lädt er den Desktop, aber er braucht dann immer noch ziemlich lang bis ich etwas anklicken kann! Also es sieht alles komplett geladen aus, aber zum Beispiel die DFÜ Verbindung zum Internet, kann ich erst 30sek danach richtig anklicken, genauso ist es bei den Programmen.  
Mein Kumpel hat das selbe Problem und ich weiss net genau wo es dran liegen soll. 
Wir benutzen beide Win2k und am Prozessor sollte es nicht liegen!
Einmal ein 1,4Ghz Prozessor und ein 1800+. 
Ich hab 768MB SDR-Ram, also daran sollte es auch nicht liegen und die Festplatte hat auch 7200 Umdrehungen.

Ich hoffe ihr koennt mir weiterhelfen!
Danke MFG
Sub


----------



## Budda (18. Juni 2003)

Hallo ...!
Ich habe genau das selbe Problem  auch mit Win2k und nem 1800XP! Allerdinds ist das glaubich auch erst seid dem letzten Mal formatieren! Ich meine davor war alles "normal". Stören tut es mich nicht großartig, aber anders wäre es doch schon besser ...

ciao, der Budda


----------



## Virtual Freak (18. Juni 2003)

*So aus dem Stand*

Würd ich sagen das dein Rechner noch mit dem Laden der verscheidenen Dienste und Apps beschäftigt ist.
Ich schätze nun mal das dein SysTray (kleine Symbole neben der Uhr) relativ voll ist mit verschiedenen Apps, also Messenger, ICQ, Winamp, Winzip und was auch immer er da noch reinlädt.
Alle diese Apps im Tray sind programme die im hintergrund laufen und demnach auch Speicher usw benutzen.
Bis die geladen sind kann das halt schon mal n paar sekunden gehen.

Um meine Theorie zu bestätigen guck doch mal beim start auf diese Symbole, am anfnag dürfte da nich viel zu sehen sein, und während diesen 30 sek sollten sich da nach und nach Symbole anhäufen. Und wen n sie alle da sind ist dann auch das warten vorbei.

wie gesagt, nur ne vermutung..

Greetz VF


----------



## Budda (18. Juni 2003)

Gute Idee, habe ich auch schonmal dran gedacht ... aber bei mir wird nichts im Tray geladen!

cu


----------



## d4k4 (18. Juni 2003)

jo das problem hab ich auch. ich kann zwar schon im arbeitsplatz usw. rumfummeln, aber wenn ich z.b. auf Verbindungen gehe ist meine I-net verbindung noch nicht da und das Startfenster bleibt da, auch wenn ich die Maus wieder runterziehe. Nach ner Minute oder so gehts dann wieder. Hab auch keine übermäassihen Tray Symbole oder Autostart. Ich denk es liegt irgendwie am Netzwerk.


----------



## Naj-Zero (18. Juni 2003)

hmm, man könnte mal in der erwignisanzeige nachschauen, ob da ein dienst oder programm fehlerhaft oder nicht startet.


----------



## Budda (18. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Naj-Zero _
> hmm, man könnte mal in der *erwignisanzeige* nachschauen, ob da ein dienst oder programm fehlerhaft oder nicht startet.



was ist bitte eine "erwignisanzeige"??? habe ich noch nie was von gehört  

ciao


----------



## Naj-Zero (18. Juni 2003)

sry, tippfehler :>
ich meinte die ereignisanzeige
Start -> Systemsteuerung -> Verwaltung -> Ereignisanzeige


----------



## Budda (18. Juni 2003)

joa  da steht ja einiges  von FEHLER über WARNUNG bis zu INFORMATION! alles vorhanden °lol° gesehen habe ich das vorher auch shconmal, nur soviel mit anfangen kann ich net damit.


----------



## Keule (18. Juni 2003)

http://www.windows-tweaks.info/html/dsl1problem.html


----------



## Budda (18. Juni 2003)

Ok, habe ich gemacht ... aber wenn ich TCP/IP deaktiviere will er auch keinen Client für Microsoft-Netzwerke und Druckerfreigabe mehr haben!
Mal schauen was er nach dem nächsten Systemstart macht  

ciao


----------



## AvS (18. Juni 2003)

Ich hab dieses Problem auch mit Windows XP aber ich meine zu wissen wo das Problem liegt. Ich denke es liegt am Windows Messenger. Erst nachdem dieser geladen ist, läuft der PC auch wieder ordentlich. Nur weiß ich nicht wie ich ihn deinstallieren kann. Aus dem Startmenü bekomme ich ihn nicht, weil er nicht drin steht!

Gabs da nicht einen Ausführen-Befehl mit dem man die Starteinstellungen ändern konnte ?


----------



## Keule (18. Juni 2003)

hallo? bei dem link is ne 1a anleitung


----------



## Budda (19. Juni 2003)

Also wer sich an die Anleitung hält, dürfte das Problem beseitigt haben! Bei mir geht es nun rasant schnell  

ciao!


----------



## Keeny (19. Juni 2003)

gut dann probier ich das auch ma aus, erstma danke an alle!


----------



## mR.fLopPy (21. Juni 2003)

Woah! Ich habe dieses Problem auch. Witzigerweise nur mit meiner 2. Netzwerkkarte die ich drinnen habe. Diese braucht immer total lange bis die geladen wurde. Eine Frage bleibt noch offen. Wenn ich bei TCP/IP das Häkchen weg mache kann ich dann noch normal ins Internet einsteigen oder muss ich es davor wieder aktivieren?
Bzw. gehen dann die Eingetragenen Nummern (IP, DNS, Subnetzmask...) beim Wegklicken verloren?

peace
flop


----------



## Keeny (22. Juni 2003)

hmmm...ich hab auch zwei Netzwerkkarten drin. und beide haben eine feste ip, aber es dauert trotzdem...


----------



## mR.fLopPy (22. Juni 2003)

Bei mir auch. Ich hab jetzt bei der 2. Netzwerkkarte TCP/IP deaktiviert und die Karte selbst deaktiviert und es dauert trotzdem noch. In meiner Systray ist jedoch gar nichts, autostarts hab ich auch keine, keine Viren, keine Spyware. Der PC ging nur am Anfang wirklich schnell. 

Ich glaub da hilft echt nur noch neu aufsetzen und in Zukunft das alles mit Norton Ghost angehen.


----------



## Lakaspar (23. Juni 2003)

Ich habe das "Problem" schon seit ich Windows2000 installiert habe. Das ist aber wirklich bei jedem so. Nach dem Start von Windows braucht das System erstmal eine Weile, bis es wirklich einsatzbereit ist. Ob das nun mit irgendwelchen Netzwerksachen zu tun hat, bezweifel ich (bin mir aber net sicher). So wirklich schnell startet Windows bei mir immer nur wenn ich gerade neu installiert habe. Naja, mit 650Mhz gewinnt man ja auch nix mehr. Bei mir war es immer so, dass nach einiger Zeit Benutzung und fröhlichem Programm installieren (Nein, keine Taskprogramme) der Start von Windows länger dauert.
Ich werde mal die Anleitung da zu Hause ausprobieren. Mal schauen ob das doch was bringt


----------



## Keeny (23. Juni 2003)

ja ich denk mal auch, dass das halt für jedes Programm spezielle Sachen laden muss und so und es dadurch so lang dauert, aber hab gedacht das es da vielleicht Möglichkeiten gibt spezielle Einstellungen abzuändern....


----------



## dfd1 (24. Juni 2003)

Auch ein Problem kann die Fragmentierung der Partition sein... Bei denen die alles andere nicht nützt, würd ich mal eine Defragmentierung vorschlagen. Windoof hat da schon eigene Tools dabei.
Wem diese nicht passen, kann ich O&O Defrag empfehlen, ist aber nicht Freeware. 

Greetz
dfd1 -> the only one


----------



## Keeny (24. Juni 2003)

naja das system ist relativ neu draufgespielt und deswegen wundert es mich ja das es ein bissl dauert! hab auch gar net so viele Progs drauf und auch kein einziges Spiel also ist es schon verwunderlich! Was nützt denn O&O Defrag? hat das irgendwelche Vorteile im Gegensatz zu dem normalen? und wie läuft das System bei dir?


----------



## dfd1 (24. Juni 2003)

O&O Defrag hat mehr Defragmentierungs-Algorythmen, im Gegensatz zu Windows, der gerade 1 hat.
Windows geht nach der Space-Variante, was heisst, es schaut wo ich die Fragmentierten Dateien als Stück hinschieben kann.
Defrag hat noch andere:
Z.B. Dateien sortiert nach Datum auf dem Speicher, nach Benutzung, und ein paar andere.

Mein System ist WinXP, und im Moment hab ich auch ein Startup-Problem. Aber das kommt daher, dass die Windows-Partition fast keinen freien Speicher mehr hat, was ich heute Abend lösen werde, falls ich etwas Zeit finde


----------

